# Pilgrim's Progress: Thoughts on death



## Kim G (Apr 2, 2009)

I read the last chapter of _The Pilgrim's Progress _(part two) last night and was touched by the descriptions of the pilgrims whom the Lord sent for to enter the Celestial City. Not only the strong of heart enter, but the feeble-minded and despondent pilgrims for whom Christ died. Here are snippets from the chapter concerning the call of death and the crossing of the river for each of the pilgrims.


> *Christiana*: So the Post presented her with a Letter, the contents whereof was, Hail, good Woman, I bring thee Tidings that the Master calleth for thee, and expecteth that thou shouldest stand in his presence in Cloaths of Immortality, within this ten days.
> 
> Now the day drew on that Christiana must be gone. So the Road was full of People to see her take her Journey. But behold all toe Banks beyond the River were full of Horses and Chariots, which were come down from above to accompany her to the City Gate. So she came forth and entered the River, with a beckon of Farewell to those that followed her to the River-side. The last word she was heard to say here was, *I come Lord, to be with thee and bless thee*. . . . So she went and called, and entered in at the Gate with all the Ceremonies of Joy that her Husband Christian had done before her.
> 
> ...


----------



## christiana (Apr 2, 2009)

I so anticipate entering that Beautiful Gate! Thanks for that lovely reminder!!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 2, 2009)

Outside of the scripture this is my favorite book. Thanks for the post.


----------



## BlueVark (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the post...I also recently reread Pilgrim's Progress and it was really refreshing. It's one of those books you can read many times and still learn a new lesson each time. 

SDG...Mike


----------



## jambo (Apr 2, 2009)

I think Bunyan is quite brilliant in his allegory. I am struck that Mr Honesty awaits mr Good-Conscience so they can cross together. As with all Bunyans characters there is a lot in that. 

I recall reading this section again when my own father passed away and thinking it was such a beautiful picture of death. It is scripture alone which gives the comfort but often these scriptures are so aptly illustrated by Bunyan.


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 2, 2009)

Bunyan always "makes the water to stand in mine eyes."


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 2, 2009)

I've never read Pilgrim's Progress, but it's on the list. So without knowledge of what the rest of the work entails, I like that excerpt!


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 2, 2009)

The Tinker had insights into the hearts of men that are so on the spot they'll amaze you, and his love for the Lord of the Way exudes from every word.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 2, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I've never read Pilgrim's Progress, but it's on the list. So without knowledge of what the rest of the work entails, I like that excerpt!



You must stop everything and begin reading it now!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 3, 2009)

It is a very good book, thanks for the post


----------



## JM (Apr 3, 2009)

Any by Bunyan moves me.


----------

